# Upgrading Small Parts Storage.



## MrWhoopee (May 14, 2022)

I have more or less standardized my fastener and small parts storage in Danish butter cookie tins. They are durable metal, fairly wide vs depth making them easy to paw through, and free. The accumulated weight of these tins was threating to bring down the overhead cupboard I'd been keeping them in, and they were hard to access, so it was time for a different solution. Looking through my stock, I realized I had six 8' pieces of 3/4 x 1 angle formed from 16 ga. galvanized. An idea began to take shape in my head.




Making 60 of the angle supports is the only production work I've done since the early 90s. I don't miss it. The trim around the top was made from the same angle material. At first I planned to notch and bend it, but after a test bend I gave up and went with what I know. I cut the pieces with miters and TIG welded them. I was able to fuse the corners without filler while holding my breath. 

Hopefully this will hold me for a while.


----------



## silence dogood (May 14, 2022)

Now we finally know who the cookie monster is.


----------



## matthewsx (May 14, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> I have more or less standardized my fastener and small parts storage in Danish butter cookie tins. They are durable metal, fairly wide vs depth making them easy to paw through, and free. The accumulated weight of these tins was threating to bring down the overhead cupboard I'd been keeping them in, and they were hard to access, so it was time for a different solution. Looking through my stock, I realized I had six 8' pieces of 3/4 x 1 angle formed from 16 ga. galvanized. An idea began to take shape in my head.
> 
> View attachment 407020
> 
> ...


Nice, now you have a good reason to buy more cookies....

I have one of those filled with fasteners, and many other various containers. I like what you've done there.

John


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 14, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Nice, now you have a good reason to buy more cookies....


As if I needed a reason. An empty container is all the reason I need.


----------



## C-Bag (May 14, 2022)

Good job. Small parts are really tough for me. There is never enough of each kind of them to warrant their own cubby but I can’t toss them either. And finding a good way to organize and store is tough. My go to is Altoid mint tins. Turns out they fit perfect in the card file drawers I have sideways stacked two hi. I’ve even labeled them. Like those small parts they were too nice to toss.

Had to laugh when you mentioned “production work”. I hated that makin’ toothpicks outta logs stuff.


----------

